# Eclipse Plugin - Kodierung von Dateien ändern



## radziwonowicz (21. August 2006)

Hallo Alle, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eigene Editor geschrieben. Die Dateien, die diese Editor öffnet, sind jetzt mit ISO-8859 kodiert. Ich mochte so machen, dass bei öffnen von diesen Dateien (in meinem Plugin) ändere ich gleich die Kodierung auf UTF-8. Mein Editor erweitert TextEditor. Meine erste Idee war mit Writer und Reader  zu arbeiten, die methode doSetInput() zu überschreiben, dann die aktuelle Datei schliessen, die Input in neue Datei mit UTF-8 Kodierung kopieren, alte Datei löschen, neue umbennenen und in Editor laden.

Diese Lösung ist wahrscheinlich nicht so schön. Habt Ihr andere Vorschläge?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Lukas


----------



## Issy (11. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich suche ein Eclipse-Plugin, dass es mir ermöglicht, den Zeichensatz einer Datei umzuwandeln. Beispielsweise von einem asiatischen Zeichensatz in UTF8. Anschließend will ich die Datei in dem neuen Zeichensatz abspeichern.

So etwas kann beispielsweise UniRed. Leider benötige ich ein Eclipse-Plugin. Hat von euch jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## zeja (11. September 2007)

Theoretisch kann eclipse das schon selber. Rechtsklick auf die Datei - > Properties -> Encoding auswählen.


----------



## Issy (11. September 2007)

Das hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Soweit ich weiß, kann ich damit nur den Zeichensatz der Datei einstellen, damit die Zeichen korrekt dargestellt werden.
Ich kann aber nicht die Datei in einen anderen Zeichensatz *umwanden*.


----------

